# How to rename poudriere jail?



## eonil (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello.

I was configuring private repository using poudriere.
And I made a big mistake. I named a jail *repo-for-9.1-RELEASE*, so bulk command doesn't accept this name due to dot.


How can I rename the jail? Should I  just delete and recreate a new one...?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

As far as I know poudriere doesn't have a command for it. You may be able to rename the directories but it's probably simpler just to recreate it with the correct name.


----------



## kpa (Oct 14, 2013)

Untested by me but all the details of the jail are stored at /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/jails/$jailname and you could manually edit the directory name and the contents of the directory to the new name.


----------

